# Burned Feet



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok...so please dont flame me...I just need help...my son was giviing our hedgehog foot bath and I did not check the water temp....it was a bit to hot and it made his feet blister...and bleed a bit...what can I do for him now to help out....I cant find a vet that is open until Tuesday with the holiday in Canada...I wouldl ike to have some ideas on how I can make this as comfortable for him as possible.

Thank You
Carla


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If his feet are burned bad enough that they blistered and bled you need to find a vet. Keep calling until you find one that can see him. There is a thread in the archive forum about a hedgehog that was badly burned during a bath. He required antibiotics & pain medication.

http://hedgehogcentral.com/oldforum/ind ... f=2&t=4939

You can read more of her story here: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=135&p=714#p714


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

A lot of vets have an emergency phone number for after hour emergencies. Try calling around and see if they have an emergency number on the answering machines at the office. Or look for an emergency clinic. It's really important that your hedgie see a vet as soon as possible. Tuesday could be too late because by then a bad infection could set in, and would be a lot of suffering for him to go through.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Aren't there emergency vets in Canada? If you post where you are, perhaps we can help you find a vet. The animal may die from shock and infection by Tuesday.


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, in which city are you located? If you're in TO, I can give you at least two emergency vet clinics you can take him to tonight. They're not hedgehog specialists, but they can provide the first aid your hedgehog needs tonight.

You really should take him to a vet ASAP. Please don't leave him in pain... :|


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She is in Red Deer Alberta, I have spoken with her on the phone about this


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He needs to see a vet immediately but I am not finding any vet listings for Red Deer.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey everyone...we just got back from the vet...I have a medication to give orally, and an ointment for the feet....thank you everyone for all your advise...

Carla


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

ohhh that's great!! I'll be sending good thoughts for him

For others in the Red Deer area here is a list of vets there:

Alberta Veterinary Centre Ltd (Red Deer) - After Hours Call 
Contact : (403) 347-1711 
Address : 202 28042 Hwy 11 
Red Deer, AB 

Animal Emergency Services - 24 Hour Answering Service 
Contact : (403) 347-3277 
Address : Suite 3
7644 50 Ave 
Red Deer, AB , T4P2A8 

Cedarwood Veterinary Hospital - Mon & Wed Evening 6:00 PM-9:00 PM 
Contact : (403) 347-2676 
Address : 7644 50 Ave 
Red Deer, AB , T4P2A8 

Central Animal Clinic Ltd - Serving Companion Animals 
Contact : (403) 343-0606 
Address : 2404 50 Ave 
Red Deer, AB , T4R1M3 

Deer Park Pet Hospital - Corner Of Allan St & 32 St 
Contact : (403) 342-5200 
Address : Suite 4
420 Allan St 

East Hill Dog & Cat Hospital Ltd - Saturday 9:00am-1:00pm 
Contact : (403) 343-7387 
Address : Suite 420
3020 22 St 
Red Deer, AB , T4R3J5 

Lomsnes Veterinary Hospital Ltd - Dr Sheila Rangen 
Contact : (403) 342-6040 
Address : 3450 50 Ave 
Red Deer, AB , T4N3Y4 

Parkland Veterinary Hospital Ltd - 24 Hours Emergency Calls 
Contact : (403) 343-7165 
Address : Suite 17
7727 50 Ave 

Red Deer Veterinary 
Contact : (403) 347-2939 
Address : 6823 52 Ave 
Red Deer, AB , T4N4L2


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

SunRayz said:


> we just got back from the vet...I have a medication to give orally, and an ointment for the feet...


Oh, I'm so relieved to know that your hedgie has received the necessary emergency care. Thank you for letting us know, and best wishes for your hedgie's quick and full recovery. 

Nikki, it's wonderful that you have the list so handy! I'm impressed there are at least two 24/7 emergency vet facilities plus one after-hour on call clinic in the Red Deer area! For the size of it, I think TO should have at least half a dozen emergency vet clinics. Yet, I've found only three 24/7 emergency vet clinics so far. I'm quite dismayed about this and envious of pet owners in other areas. Those in the Red Deer area seem to be in much better hands than us...*sigh*


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

It's great to hear that you got to a vet today. I hope he has a good, fast recovery.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the warm wishes...I know that the next couple of days are very crucial, and we will be watching him around the clock until I know he is out of the woods....this was something I certainly did not want to experience as a new hedgehog owner, and I hope that he does not hold it against us for to long.

I will keep everyone updated,

Carla


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, that's one of the best things about pets. Most of them just don't know how to carry a grudge!  I'm sure your little guy will be just as friendly and happy once his feet get all better. Glad you guys were able to get him to the vet and get medicine for him!


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to get the ointment on his feet...I got a bit on this evening, but not that much...he of course didnt want to come out of his ball, which is totally understandable. 

Thanx


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Give him a safe place to unball - maybe on your lap, hiding under a small towel or something. And then a bribe with a favorite treat... mealies? kibble? veggie baby food?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad you were able to find a vet that could see him. I know how difficult that can be especially on a holiday weekend and if something is going to happen, you can bet it will happen on a holiday.

Did they give you pain meds for him? Getting the meds on his feet is probably going to be a challenge. Just sitting quietly with him and tell him that the ointment will make him feel better. Not sure they understand but sometimes it helps to talk.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

They gave me ointment for his feet, and a liquid pain med in syringes. I thought it would be hard to give him the pain meds, but he licked at the syringe and it all went in. I know that he didn't eat anything or drink that much. I am on my way to get some soft food, and maybe an energy drink..I am hoping that will help. I have not looked as his feet today, I figured I would leave him alone until I have to put some more ointment on, figured no point in bothering him more than once.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some hedgehogs like Boost or Ensure in vanilla or strawberry. Don't use chocolate. I also suggest you get a syringe so you can start to syringe feed him if he isn't eating enough. Walmart and pharmacies such has Shoppers Drug Mart have syringes they give with medicines for little kids. These syringes have an offset tip and they work great for hedgehogs.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How to handle feet will depend on your hedgehog. If he is wiggly, you can try putting some ointment on your fingers and rubbing feet as he tries to wiggle away. You might try letting a foot flip through your fingers and thing holding (gently of coruse since he has burns) to rub them. Good luck. Treating hedgehogs can sometimes require some creativity.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> How to handle feet will depend on your hedgehog. If he is wiggly, you can try putting some ointment on your fingers and rubbing feet as he tries to wiggle away. You might try letting a foot flip through your fingers and thing holding (gently of coruse since he has burns) to rub them. Good luck. Treating hedgehogs can sometimes require some creativity.


Thanx for the tip Kalandra. I was able to get a bit on earlier today while I was feeding him via syringe. I would feed a bit, then grab a q-tip and put a bit on. I am going to try again this evening when my son gets home...having an extra hand will certainly help.

I will keep you all posted.

Carla


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Burned Feet/Not Eating that Much*

So yesterday, he did not eat at all...I had given him boost via syringe twice. After I gave him the medication and put ointment on his feet, I put him back in his cage. I wanted him to feel as comfortable as possible. During the night a checked on him a bit with out waking him. I didn't hear him eating but I was sleeping on couch and they do eat very quite. This morning from what I can tell there are 3 pieces of food missing. Now I did have the food right near him so I don't know if they are stuck somewhere in his bedding ( I will check that out later this morning) And there doesn't seem to be any change in his water. The pain meds are probably making him not hungry or thirsty, but I just want to ensure that he has something in him...Is it ok to feed him boost a couple times a day for the next day or so.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I would start offering him food via syringe if he isn't eating. Ask your vet if you can get a can of Hills A/D. Its a recovery formula of canned cat food that is very easily syringed. You really won't need to add much moisture to it at all. If you don't get it, crush to a fine dust some of his kibble and mix with the boost. I like to add a bit of kibble or use the Hills instead of straight boost when syringe feeding.

Also discuss his lack of appetite and drinking with your vet, keep him/her updated in case there is anything else they can offer, or if they want to change the medication he is on. If he is on metacam for pain lack of appetite is one of the possible side effects. I've never had a hedgehog have this problem, but make sure you mention it to your vet.

Also watch for signs of dehydration if he isn't drinking. If he starts to get dehydrated, take him back to your vet and ask them to give him a sub-q of fluids. If you are comfortable with needles, ask them if you can take a supply home and to show you how to do it in case he needs another sub-q of fluids before he starts to get better.

Signs of dehydration are, eyes will start to look sunken, unable to stand up or hold head up (these are signs that dehydration is getting really bad). Do a pinch test on their back skin. Pull the skin to a peak and if it doesn't quickly go back to normal, he's dehydrated. Hedgehogs can become quickly dehydrated.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Burned Feet/Not Eating that Much*

So we are going back to the vets at 10 this morning. I tried to give him some boost via syringe, he wouldn't take that much, but I was able to give him some water via syringe. He took almost 15 ml. He probably would of taken more, but I didn't want to over do it. The vet said they would probably keep him at least over night to ensure that he is getting nutrients and we would go from there. They will probably have better luck on getting the ointment on his feet...and that is better all around.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor little guy. Keep us posted on what the vet has to say. We have our quills crossed that he starts to feel better soon.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

Well the water I gave him earlier certainly helped...I don't know why I didn't think of that yesterday...anyhow the vet was impressed with how he was walking around on his feet on the table..he was confident that with the hills a/d that I would be able to keep him at the house and nurse him back to health. He looked at his feet, and besides of course them being red, he said that they were looking better on Sat. So we are all back at home, I have the food ready to feed and we will go from there.

I know I have said this before, but thank you everyone for all the support...it makes it easier knowing that there are people like all of you out there willing to lend a helping word.

Carla


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's great news. I'm glad his feet are healing. Hopefully he will like the A/D. All of mine do but some hedgehogs don't.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That's good news. I've only had one that didn't like Hills a/d. For her we used the boost mixed with kibble. The biggest problem with kibble is that if you get one piece that is too big to go through the nozzle, it gets stuck and then you are fighting with a syringe and a hedgehog who is getting impatient.... no fun!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When I'm mixing food to syringe I use 2 shot glasses. I mix the food in one, then suck it into the syringe and squirt it into the other until all the food is in the other. That way you know all the food will go through the syringe and there are no surprises.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I do that too Nancy (but with little bowls), never seems to fail that one piece swells up while in the syringe and gets jammed.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

*Burned Feet/ Update on Paco*

So here is an update for everyone...I have feed him four times today via syringe. He has taken anywhere from 1-3 ml at each sitting. I have also gave him water via syringe about 15-20 ml, pretty much all he wanted as I was told by the vet that I could not give him to much water, just to let him drink at his pace. He is moving around a lot tonight, while I was trying to feed him, looking for places to burrow. I am wondering I should feed him through out the night, or wait to see if he eats his kibble. All advise is more than welcome.

As for his feet, they are not as red anymore, I am doing my best to get the meds on all of the paws, but now that he is squirming..it is a bit more difficult. They look as if they are healing well. I do have a bit of a stupid question...with me feeding him, he is getting a bit of food in his fur under his neck. I have tried to gently wipe with a face cloth, but that is not working...wondering the best way to clean him now?
Carla


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Squirming is good, he sounds like he is feeling better. With sick ones, I usually feed at 10pm and again at 6am and offer them the chance to eat kibble during the night. If he is eating a lot via syringe he may not eat much kibble as he is full.

As to cleaning him, I use a warm wash cloth. Sometimes you have to try to hold it on the spot to allow the water to soak in. And keep trying to clean him every time you feed. Its really hard to keep them clean when they are being syringe fed sometimes, and if you can't get them wet, even harder. If that doesn't work you may have to wait til he heals to give him a good bath. 

He sounds like he is really improving.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

So yesterday he did really good with the feedings, even in the early hours. But today, I could hardly get him to eat 3 ml, or take 10 ml of water at a sitting. I have placed some of the hills a/d in his cage and I will check on him regularly to see if he is eating/drinking anything though out the night. Here I though things were looking better cuz of yesterday...and not I am not so sure.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Is he eating any kibble? Count the number of pieces you put in his cage and recount in the am. He may be nibbling on some kibble.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

He ate the soft food that I placed, and about 3 pieces of kibble, drank a bit of water...I did notice this moring he peed in the corner, but no bm as of yet. I gave him the med's and put ointment on his feet this morning, and gave him a bit of water. I will keep putting soft food in the cage until I know that he is eating more kibble. He may just be sick of being fed by me and wanting to do it on his own. And with me hanging over the cage 24/7 I am probably not helping matters. Tonight I will leave him on his own and wait to see what happens tomorrow. As long as he is getting something into him, that is a good sign, of course the meds still may be affecting him a bit. I am going back to the vet this week so they can check the healing progress of this feet.


----------

